

Go to Apple.com and look at the name of the image in homepage - sinzone


======
pooriaazimi
Actually, Apple always names the main image of a page 'hero'. Like
'<http://www.apple.com/ipad/home/images/hero1_20111004.png> on
<http://www.apple.com/ipad/>.

He WAS a hero nonetheless. I, for one, would miss him gravely ;…(

------
nickfrost
t_hero.png possibly means The Hero

------
necenzurat
yesterday the iPhone photo had the *_hero.jpg name

